#ubuntu-il 2011-01-17
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: הכל בסדר, במיוחד שעכשיו אני קם נורמלי בבוקר ולא בערב :)
<shimi810> ‏אגב, אתמול התקנתי מחדש את אובונטו וכבר עושה בעיות. ללא ספק הדיסק הקשיח עומד למות, רק שנה החזיק, קצר מידי...
<Xtz> איך אני יכול לשדר רדיו דרך אובונטו?
<Ddorda> ‏היי
<Ddorda> ‏מישהו כאן?
<serfus> Ddorda, הי דור
<serfus> הייתי היום בדואר
<Ddorda> ‎serfus: vhh
<Ddorda> ‏היי
<Ddorda> ‏נו ו..? ספר ספר! :)
<serfus> היא אמרה לי שאי אפשר לעשות את זה ככה בסניף
<Ddorda> ‏אלא?
<serfus> אני צריך להכין קובץ pdf
<serfus> עליו אני עובד עכשיו
<serfus> עם הפרטים והכל
<serfus> אז לשלוח לכתובת שהפקידה נתנה לי
<serfus> ואז הם אמורים לשלוח לי מעין טיוטה, ואם זה בסדר מצדנו הם ידפיסו את הכל
<serfus> אמרה לי שזה יכול לקחת עד שבוע
<serfus> Ddorda, אם אתה פה, אולי כדאי למחוק את הפוסט הזה
<serfus> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/33
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: פה :)
<Ddorda> ‏ואני מטפל בזה
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: טופל :)
<serfus> :)
<Ddorda> ‏אוף אני מקבל סיגמנט פולט כשאני מנסה להריץ איזה משחק\
<Ddorda> ‏מתסכל לאללה
<Ddorda> ‏יבש היום
<Ddorda> ‏dsl2442: שלום
<dsl2442> hi all can see only english, i'm running "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" between two 80GB hard drives, and it taking too long, about 40 MIN, how much do you think that this process should take ?
<Ddorda> ‎moo3: that is a fine duration for such task
<Ddorda> ‎and it depend on your hardware
<Ddorda> ‎s/depend/depends
<moo3> sure it depends
<moo3> does "dd" set the -bs parameter by default ?
<moo3> and thanks !
<Ddorda> ‎moo3: yes, it does
<Ddorda> ‎however, i'm not 100% sure it is always right. if you can guess what it is you better use a parameter
<moo3> can I safely stop this process ?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: מה קורה?
<Gargamel2> Ddorda היי
<Gargamel2> מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ‎Gargamel2: vfk yuc
<Ddorda> ‏הכל טוב
<Ddorda> ‏הרגע עשיתי ssh ממני למחשב של אח שלי ומשל חזרה אלי ומשם חזרה אליו
<Ddorda> ‏היה מצחיק לאללה
<Gargamel2> חח
<Gargamel2> ניסית להגדיר פעם מכונה וירטואלית בתוך מכונה ויראטואלית?
<Gargamel2> זה מרגיש כמו לצפות ב-inception
<Ddorda> ‏חחח
<Ddorda> ‏זה אפשרי בכלל?
<Gargamel2> האמת שלא ניסיתי
<Gargamel2> אבל חשבתי לנסות כשיהיה לי זמן פנוי
<Gargamel2> אני אוהב לעשות שטויות כאלה
<Gargamel2> התקנתי לא מזמן windows 3.1 במכונה וירטואלית
<Gargamel2> נוסטלגיה במיטבה
<Gargamel2> אבל לדעתי זה אפשרי, הרי המערכת האורחת לא יודעת שהיא אורחת, היא חושבת שהיא קיימת לבד
<Gargamel2> זה היה קצת סיפור למצוא דיסטקים של ms-dos
<Gargamel2> או יותר נכון, קבצי IMA
<Gargamel2> שזה כמו ISO, רק של דיסקטים
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: לדעתי זה לא אפשרי
<Ddorda> ‏כי וירטואליזציה נעשית לרוב ברמת החומרה, ולמכונה הוירטואלית אין אפשרות לוירטואליזציה ב־"חומרה" שלה
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: כן, אני יודע מה זה IMA
<Ddorda> ‏אני אמנם צעיר אבל אני מתעסק במחשבים מגיל צעיר
<Ddorda> ‏אני זז לשתות תה
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר :)
<Gargamel2> Ddorda לא התכוונתי לזלזל
<Gargamel2> פשוט לא הרבה יודעים מה זה
<Gargamel2> ואני גם ככה הולך לישון עוד מעט
<Gargamel2> אז נדבר, לילה טוב :)
<Gargamel2> לגבי הוירטואליזציה -יום יבוא ואבדוק...
<H3r0> זה לא עובד
<H3r0> אוף אוף :(
<H3r0> למה הזבל הזה לא מזהה אותו ?!? למה ?!? :/
<Gargamel2> מה לא עובד?
<H3r0> Gargamel2 - מנסה לסדר מכונה וירטואלית עם ארצ'
<H3r0> לא עובד הקול
<Gargamel2> לא מכיר ארצ
<H3r0> !google archlinux
<Gargamel2> מכיר virtual pc אם זה רלוונטי
<H3r0> !g archlinux
<Hoborg> Arch Linux - http://www.archlinux.org/
<Gargamel2> לא הכרתי
<Gargamel2> טוב אני זז לישון
<Gargamel2> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: מבין קצת במוזיקה?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: ^
<H3r0> Ddorda - דפקתי משהו בדוק
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: מה הפעם?
<H3r0> Ddorda - דפקתי את הדרייברים של הכרטיס קול 4 פעמים
<H3r0> מזל שזה בVM
<H3r0> [;
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: אה.. בארץ'
<Ddorda> ‎?
<H3r0> Ddorda - כן
<H3r0> מנסה לסדר את זה :S
<H3r0> מוזר ממש
<H3r0> אולי ננסה את vlc
<H3r0> אולי זה יסדר אותו
<H3r0> :/
<H3r0> זה מה שעזר לי בdebian
<H3r0> נקווה שהמזל שלי לא אזל
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה בדוק יודע
<H3r0> איך קוראים לחבילה הזאת שהיא נותנת לך השמעה של קבצי mp3
<Ddorda> ‎lame?
<H3r0> אולי
<H3r0> לא
<H3r0> Ddorda -משהו שקשור לפענוח שלו
<H3r0> mpeg-1 layer
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: אין לי מושג, באובונטו יש חבילה אחת שפותרת לך את כל הבעיות
<H3r0> שהיא?
<asw3_> Ddorda, להכין?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: ?
<asw3_> להכין מוזיקה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-18
<H3r0> תקוו בשבילי שזה יעבוד
<H3r0> אם זה עובד אני מלך ולא למך
<H3r0> Ddorda - :P
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: לא
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: אני מחפש שיר של מיוז
<Ddorda> ‎Shualdon: ping
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: מה קורה
<trew_> הכל טוב
<trew_> רוצה לשמוע משהו  מוזר?
<trew_> עליתי עם מערכת ווינדוס ודרייבר EXT2EXPLORER
<trew_> והוא נותן לגשת למחיצה האבודה ממש חלק
<trew_> בלי שום בעיות ובלי להוציא את הנשמה
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: הזוי ביותר
<trew_> כן
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: תעשה מגה גיבוי
<trew_> הגעתי לזה ממש בפוקס
<trew_> פשוט הורדתי איזה דיסק שאתה חייב להכיר אגב
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: אתה בטח מה זה מאושר עכשיו
<trew_> ממש לא
<Ddorda> ‏למה לא?
<trew_> כי אני לא יכלתי לגבות הכל
<Ddorda> ‏למה לא?
<trew_> אז אם אני יצטרך לפרמט את המחיצה אז הלכו לי כמה דברים
<trew_> Ddorda: השתמשתי בדיסק הזה
<trew_> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/become-a-mirror.html
<trew_> חובה לכל משתמש מחשב לדעתי
<trew_> יש שם כלים גם ללינוקס וגם הרבה מאוד כלי הצלה לווינדוס
<trew_> שווה ביותר
<trew_> אין ספק שיש לי הקלה גדולה
<trew_> אבל אני עדיין מעדיף לפתור את הבעיה
<trew_> מאשר לכסח אותה בצורה לא הכי חכמה
<trew_> אגב Ddorda איך אני מעלה רוט באובונטו בצורה גרפית
<trew_> אני צריך למשל עכשיו את דפדפן הקבצים
<trew_> איך אני עושה את זה גרפי?
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: בלי מסוף?
<trew_> כן
<trew_> יש דבר כזה?
<Ddorda> ‏בטח
<Ddorda> ‎gksudo
<Ddorda> ‎gksudo nautilus
<Ddorda> ‏לדוגמה
<trew_> זה חבילה שצריך להתקין?
<Ddorda> ‏בא עם המערכת
<Ddorda> ‏כבררת מחדל
<trew_> אוקי
<trew_> אני אנסה
<trew_> למה אני לא יכול לערוך הרשאות של כונן חדש שהכנסתי?
<trew_> אני עושה לו החל והוא מחזיר לי את ההרשאות למה שהיה לפני כן
<trew_> Ddorda: נתקלת בזה?
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: אולי אין לך הרשאות?
<trew_> אני רוט
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: אתה מחובר דרך EXT2EXPLORER ?
<trew_> לא אני באובנטו רגיל
<trew_> עזבתי את ווינדוס
<Ddorda> ‏הממ.. אני באמת לא יודע
<Ddorda> ‏איך אתה משנה את ההרשאות?
<trew_> לחיצה ימנית בעכבר על המחיצה ומאפיינים
<trew_> הרשאות וכו'
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: אל תעבור דרל נאוטילוס על הרשאות
<Ddorda> ‏הוא אפס בקטע הזה
<Ddorda> ‏תעשה במסוף
<trew_> בעסה
<trew_> כי זה לעבור על מחיצה ממש גדולה
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: מה זאת אומרת?
<trew_> יש קיצור דרך כדי להחיל את ההרשאות על כל הקבצים ןהמחיצה?
<trew_> chmod 755 /dev/sda5?
<Ddorda> ‏הממ.. אני תמיד משתמש ב־ -r אבל נדמה לי שזה לא נכון
<Ddorda> ‏הייתי ממליץ על גוגלינג בעניין
<Ddorda> ‏וסלח לי שאני לא 100% יעיל, אני קצת עייף בארבע בבוקר
<trew_> vsdk vzv guav tu,u reurxhch?
<trew_> הדגל הזה עושה אותו רקורסיבי?
<trew_> חופשי
<trew_> תודה רבה בכלל על העזרה
<trew_> לא ציפיתי לפגוש מישהו ער בשעה הזאת
<Ddorda> ‏אני חושב, אבל עדיף לברר עם גוגל
<Ddorda> ‏לפני שאתה דופק הרשאות של אלף תיקיות
<trew_> התקנתי קונקוארור המוכר והטוב
<trew_> עובד עכשיו נפלא
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<trew_> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏בוקר טוב
<trew_> חח
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> ‏אני זז
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר :)
<trew_> ככה זה כשכולם ערים בלילה עד שעה מאוחרת
<trew_> ישן פה בשעות היום
<trew_> אם אני אדליק אולטרא סגול הפרפרים פה יבואו?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כאן?
<moshe742> Ddorda, קצר, אני רוצה לנוח קצת לפני הכנס
<Ddorda> ‎moshe742: thl t,v ndhg?
<Ddorda> ‏איך אתה מגיע?
<moshe742> אוטובוסים, אין לי דרך אחרת, למה?
<H3r0> איזה כנס?
<H3r0> defcon
<H3r0> ?
<moshe742> אבטחת מידע, נפרסם שם את אובונטו
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> סוג של
<Ddorda> ‏אתה זוכר איפה זה?
<moshe742> רח' הארבעה 10
<Ddorda> ‎H3r0: DC9723
<Ddorda> ‏הממ
<Ddorda> ‏תודה
<H3r0> Ddorda -כנס של מה?
<moshe742> אתה מגיע, כן?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: משתדל מאוד
<Ddorda> ‏בעיקרון כן
<Ddorda> ‏אלא אם כן אני לא אצליח למצוא דרך להגיע
<Ddorda> ‏אבל די בטוח שאני אהיה
<H3r0> על מה הכנס?
<Ddorda> ‎90%
<moshe742> מה הבעיה באוטובוסים או רכבת?
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: זה בדיוק מה שאני מברר עכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: אבטחת מידע
<H3r0> Ddorda - אה אני מכיר את החבר'ה שם
<someone235> "אנחנו מקימים סיעה, תנועה ובהמשך מפלגה שתהיה ציונית, מרכזית ודמוקרטית, שתפעל במורשת דוד בן גוריון"
<someone235> זה הדבר הכי ניטרלי שברק הצליח להמציא, הא?
<nady> יש מנהל פה
<H3r0> תודה שאמרת לנו
<H3r0> סתם סתם
<H3r0> nady - אתה מחפש מנהל?
<nady> כן כמה שאלוצ
<H3r0> שאל אולי אנשים אחרים יוכלו לעזור לך
<nady> כמה עולה בערך קורס לינוקס  בתוכנית 100
<H3r0> תוכנית 100?
<nady> משהו כזה
<nady> שניה אני יבדוק
<nady> opx -100
<H3r0> לא יודע אין לי מושג
<H3r0> תנסה לשאול ב
<nady> ?
<H3r0> ##linux-il
<nady> יש צאט שם
<nady> שלח לי קישור בבקשה
<nady> מאיפה אתה
<moo3> הלך לי הפרופיל של הפייסבוק
<eternal> היי
<eternal> קר לי
<eternal> נמאס לי מהעולם הזה. ואני לא מצליח להיות חיובי. למרות שאני צריך לנסות יותר.
<eternal> הלכתי למזוג כוס מים
<eternal> ולא חזרתי
<shimi810> ‏מפזר חום תמיד יעזור :)
<eternal> הפעלתי מזגן אבל זה לא משהו
<eternal> מה עם רדיאטור?
<eternal> ממה מרווחים כסף באתר http://bandcamp.com/?
<eternal> הם עוד מחלקים הרבה כסף למנויים שלהם
<eternal> shimi810,
<shimi810> ‏אין לי מושג...
<Ddorda> ‏היי
<Ddorda> ‏מי כאן?
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-19
<jenny133> hola
<moo3> Ddorda מה הולך ?!
<moo3> Ddorda, נעלבת ממני?
<Ddorda> moo3: היי
<Ddorda> לא, ממש לא
<Ddorda> פשוט הייתי בשיעור
<Ddorda> מה נשמע?
<moo3> אה סבבה=)
<moo3> וואלה נדפק לי הפייסבוק, שיניתי סיסמא ועכשיו הוא לא מקבל אותה
<moo3> והם לא שולחים לי שיחזור סיסמא לאימייל
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> תנסה עם הישנה
<moo3> כן, אז הוא רושם שזו ישנה והאם אני זוכר ששיניתי אותה
<moo3> אז ניסיתי את כל האופציות.. וגם יש באתר שלהם באגים, פעם אחת הוא רשם ששיניתי את הסיסמא היום בשבע בבוקר, ואז פעם אחרת שנכנסתי לאותו המקום היה רשום אתמול בשבע בערב
<moo3> משהו דפוק =/
<moo3> בן זונה כנראה הוא שלח סמס לפלאפון שלי, אבל הפלאפון שלי כבוי ובבית בכלל
<moo3> אני צריך להשיג עכשיו מכשיר אורנג' שעובר רק בשביל לבדוק אם קיבלתי מהם סמס
<shimi810> ‏נסה ליצור איתם קשר. לפחות בטלפתיה, ניסיתי להעזר בהם לפני איזה חודש, עדיין לא הגיבו...
<moo3> הם שמים זין על כולם... אני אנסה אבל הם לא נותנים לי אפילו לשלוח בקשה לשיחזור
<moo3> מה שניסיתי עם פרופיל אחר וכן יכולתי לשלוח בקשה ישירות אליהם, מהאתר שלהם
<moo3> הם חושבים שאני האקר =/
<or__> סתם נאצים מסריחים
<moo3> כן אבל יש להם את כל הכוסיות
<or__> עזוב זה וירטואלי
<or__> אני יכול ללכת לאתר סקס ולהגיד אותו דבר
<moo3> יש שמה ציצים מאחורי המסך!!
<or__> לפי דעתי זה פיקציה הפייס בוק הזה
<moo3> בפייסבוק אתה יכול לפתות מישהי לבוא איתך לגן שעשועים
<or__> יוצר לך "כאילו" חברים
<or__> הכל למראית עין
<moo3> חקרתי מלא זמן את האבטחת מידע בפייסבוק
<moo3> הם הוציאו אופצייה כזו, שאתה יכול לראות בפרופיל שלך מי האחרונים שנכנסו לפרופיל, מאיזה אייפי מאיזו מע"ה ואיזה דפדפן
<Ddorda> אני עם אור
<or__> נו העתיקו מגוגל..
<moo3> יש את זה בג'ימיל?
<or__> ברור
<moo3> זין איפה?
<or__> למטה
<moo3> וואלה לא ידעתי.. נבדוק את זה
<moo3> וואלה חזק
<moo3> =)
<moo3> זה לא ידוע בציבור העסק הזה
<Interruptus> חביתה עם נקניק סלמי
<Interruptus> זה דבר מרגש
<moo3> אתה ידוע למה קוראים לחביתה חביתה?
<avihay> בגלל פעולת הערבול?
<moo3> =)
<moo3> זה סתם שם, אין מילה מאחורי
<Interruptus> בגלל שחובתים בביצה
<Interruptus> ובגלל המחבת
<Interruptus> שורש ח.ב.ת
<Ddorda> Interruptus: יודע פייתון?
<Interruptus> תכלס היו צריכים לקרוא לזה מחביתה
<Interruptus> יודע ברמה בסיסית
<Interruptus> של לקרוא ולשנות קוד
<Ddorda> Interruptus: יש לי בעיה של קוד בתוך לופ
<Ddorda> אני רוצה לצאת מתוך הלופ
<Interruptus> לנקק פייסטבין
<Ddorda> Interruptus: לא מעיז
<Ddorda> הקוד כ"כ מכוער שפייסטבין יקרוס
<Interruptus> חחח יותר מכוער משיר של קובי פרץ?
<Ddorda> יותר
<Ddorda> הכל ifים
<Interruptus> הע נו
<Interruptus> נגמר ה for?
<Ddorda> זה לא for
<Ddorda> זה while
<Interruptus> כן נו
<Ddorda> while Run:
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> Function()
<Ddorda> (בתוך הוויל)
<Ddorda> ואז בפונקציה עשיתי Run = False
<Ddorda> והוא לא יוצא מהוויל!
<Interruptus> הו שייסה
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> בנזונה קטן אני שעה שובר את הראש על השטן
<WideBlade> Yello
<WideBlade> New in here. Just installed ubuntu 10.04 on  my windows compouter in dual-boot.
<amireldor> למה לא מדברים היום :(
<Ddorda> amireldor: שאלה טובה
<Ddorda> תתחיל שיחה ידברו
<Ddorda> :)
<oneofthem> Hi
<Ddorda> oneofthem: Hey
<Ddorda> sup?
<Ddorda> moshe742: עכשיו יש לנו בעיה
<Ddorda> הוצאנו הרבה חומרים בלי אף תרומה, זה בעייתי
<moshe742> מה קרה?
<Ddorda> והעמוד תרומות שלנו סגור
<moshe742> למה סגור?
<Ddorda> כאילו, לא סגור אבל לא ייכנס אליו כלום כי אי אפשר לתרום אליו
<Ddorda> בירוקרטיה
<Ddorda> :x
<Ddorda> היה איזה שינוי בחוק ולכן המקור לא יכולים לקבל דרך לתרום תרומות
<moshe742> מה השתנה מלפני חודש?
<Shualdon> מה עם הכנס אבטחת מידע הזה?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: היה אדיר!!!!!
<moshe742> Shualdon, לא הבאנו לשם את הצנצנת לתרומות, אני אביא בפעמים הבאות אבל כרגע אי אפשר לדעת כמה יתרמו
<Shualdon> אז לא תרמו לנו שם?
<moshe742> נכון, אבל גם לא היתה באמת אפשרות לתרום
<moshe742> Ddorda, איך תורמים היום למקור?
<Shualdon> :X
<Ddorda> moshe742: לא מלתרום
<Ddorda> לא יודע איך
<Shualdon> עדיין לא הבנתי למה פתאום אי אפשר לתרום משם
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-20
<trew1000> זהו
<trew1000> זהו
<trew1000> סיימתי עם הבלאגן של המחשב
<trew1000> הכל שב על מקומו בשלום
<trew1000> לא נמחק לי שום דבר מהמערכת
<trew1000> ולשים את תקיית הבית על מחיצה נפרדת זה דבר גאוני
<trew1000> כל כך גאוני שישר הרגשתי בבית ולא הייתי צריך להגדיר עוד כמה שעות את כל המערכת
<hatul> ‏‫מישהו נתקל בבאג של התרסקות נאוטילוס בלוקל עברי בעת העברת קבצים?
<shimi810> ‏בטח, יותר מידי לצערי... והבאג ידוע וקיים שנים רבות
<shimi810> ‏ולא יודע למה לא פותרים כבר את הדבר המציק הזה...
<shimi810> ‏hatul: ^
<hatul> shimi810: חשבתי שהוא נפתר. אני רוצה לוודא שזה קשור באמת לשפה.
<shimi810> ‏זה קשור לשפה כפי שהבנתי (אילן שביט כתב על זה פעם)
<hatul> אני מכיר את הפוסט של אילן, אני מתפלא לגלות שזה לא נפתר.
<nicoco> FREEEEEEEE
<nicoco> AS A BIRD~
<GuySoft> אני רואה שגם לכם יש מתקפות ספאם..
<moo3> זה לא ספאם אני קורא את זה
<H3r0> @seen DDorda
<H3r0> :'\
<H3r0> www.bughunt.net
<someone235> H3r0, אני חושב שהתכוונת
<H3r0> :(
<H3r0> לה?
<someone235> http://www.bytehunt.net/
<H3r0> יאפ
<someone235> בכ"מ, מומלץ לכולם להכנס
<Interruptus> זה ממש יפה חברים
<moo3> יש לי שני הארדיסקים אחד עם ווינדוס שבע והשני עם אקס פי, איך או איפה אני מקפנג את ה MBR לדואל בוט ?
<moo3> אני יודע שזה ערוץ לינוקס והכל, אבל אולי מישהו יודע..
<Interruptus> לא MBR אלא boot.ini
<moo3> מצאתי שתי תוכנות GUI חמודה לאללה EASYBCD, VISTA BOOT PRO, ואם רוצים לעשות את זה מהקומנדליין אז הפקודה bcdedit
<moo3> תודה
<trew100> שלום לכולם
<trew100> מגיע לי מזל טוב
<trew100> ממש ברגעים אלו אני קובונטואי מהשורה
<trew100> חייב לציין שהמערכת נוחה
<trew100> ואנשים שם חשבו לפני שהם עשו משהו
<trew100> אולי אני יעשה פוסט השוואה בינה לבין מנדריבה
<trew100> אני עדיין לא יודע מה נח יותר
<trew100> נחיה ונראה
<H3r0> מש טוב
<H3r0> מזל*
<H3r0> לא אוהב את KDE
<H3r0> אבל תהנה
<trew100> תודה
<H3r0> למרות שאני מוריד עכשיו KDE
<H3r0> למכונה וירטואלית
<H3r0> אבל בסדר
<H3r0> זה לא נחשב
<H3r0> ולא שמעת ];
<trew100> את האמת כשאתה עם אובונטו אז אני מבין אותך
<trew100> אני עם מנדריבה וKDE מרגיש ממש טוב
<trew100> חח
<trew100> איזה גרסה אתה מוריד?
<trew100> עוד שבוע או שתיים יוצא KDE 4.6
<trew100> יש שם קצת הרבה שיפורים
<trew100> חלקם לא ישוחררו כי עוד לא סיימו לעבוד עליהם בצורה סופית
<trew100> כך ש4.7 תהיה עם שיפורים נוספים
<trew100> בעיקר באיזור ה-PIM
<trew100> ששם יש ל-KDE יתרון מאוד גדול על התוכנות המקבילות לה
<trew100> H3r0: זה אתה שיוצא כל הזמן על פדורה?
<H3r0> trew100 - אני אותו אחד שלא מבין כלום
<trew100> לדעתי יש לה עדיין לאיפה להתקדם
<trew100> חח
<H3r0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMYyZ6uOlCc
<trew100> חח
<trew100> H3r0: יפה
<trew100> קשור אליך?
<H3r0> לא
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-21
<Oi3pRNnX> יש פה מישהו?
<avishai> ‏כן
<moo3> שבת שלום חובבי לינוקס
<HaimN> moo3: גם לך
<nicoco> פאק וואט?
<nicoco> מאז העדכון האחרון של הבטא בגימפ כל האפקטים של הצבעים מקריסים את התוכנה :\
<nicoco> קורה לעוד מישהו?
<i-pink> היי
<moo3> ראיתי עכשיו מישהי
<i-pink> היי
<moo3> יש לה 2917 חברים בפייסבוק
<i-pink> אני מחפשת תוכנה ללימוד תוים ללינוקס
<i-pink> אין ל פייסבוק..
<moo3> את מריצה אובונטו?
<i-pink> כן 64BIT
<moo3> יש גרסא של אובונטו בשם medibuntu והיא מותאמת להיות שולחן עבודה של קוד פתוח למוזיקאי
<liel> moo3: יש גם את ubuntu studio
<moo3> יש קשר בינהם
<moo3> אחד מהם שם מותג והשני שם תוכנה או משהו פולטילינוקסי כזה
<i-pink> אני רק רוצה תוכנה
<i-pink> אתם יודעים תווים?
<moo3> אני לא מתעסק במוזיקה אני רק יודע על ההפצה 'ubuntu studio' שיש בתוכה המון תוכנות בנויות
<moo3> אני מחפש משהו ספציפי
<liel> i-pink: את מתכוונת ללמד לקרוא תווים?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אני מנגנת על כינור חשמלי
<Interruptus> כינור חשמלי זה כלי יפה
<liel> i-pink: http://he.wikibooks.org/wiki/
<Interruptus> לורי אנדרסון מפליאה בו
<i-pink> גם ונסה מיי
<liel> i-pink: כדאי לך לנסות את הפרקים של קריאת תווים במדריך של נגינה על פסנתר למתחילים
<i-pink> יש שם באג
<i-pink> ואני לא מבינה שם משהו
<i-pink> יש בכינור 4 מיתרים
<i-pink> GDAE
<i-pink> אם יש לי את התו A
<i-pink> אני יכולה לנגן אותו על המייתר A
<i-pink> ואני יכולה לנגן אותו על המייתר G אבל לשים את האצבע בנקודה מסויימת ואז זה נחשב A
<i-pink> הבעיה שלי שפי איך שהם מלמדים זה נחשב אותו תו, למרות שזה לא..
<someone235> i-pink, יכול להיות שזה אותו תו באוקטבה שונה?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אבל איך אני מבדילה בינהן?
<someone235> אחד יותר גבוה מהשני
<i-pink> לא הבנתי
<i-pink> יש 5 קווים
<i-pink> והם מכילים 11 תוים
<i-pink> כלומר פחות מ2 אוקטבות..
<someone235> אה, את מתכוונת שלה (A) מיוצג באותה צורה בדיוק?
<someone235> כלומר, אחד מתחת לקו האמצעי?
<someone235> אם זה המצב
<someone235> אז אפשר להגיד ש-G הוא מיתר בעל צליל יותר נמוך מהמיתר A
<someone235> וכאשר את מניחה את האצבע בנקודה מסויימת במיתר G את מקצרת את המיתר ובכך מגביהה את הצליל, כך שיישמע בדיוק אותו דבר כמו A
<someone235> זה המקרה?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אבל יש בכינור יותר תווים מאשר על ה5 קווים
<i-pink> אז איך אני יודעת ממה להתחיל?
<someone235> זה לא כל כך משנה, זה עניין של מוסכמה
<i-pink> זה מאוד משנה
<i-pink> כי זה מותן צליל יותר קצר.
<i-pink> נותן*
<moo3> את יכולה לצרף את השרתים של medibuntu לאובונטו שלך ואז לצפות בתוכנות דרך ה ubuntu software manager
<i-pink> מצאתי תוכנה ממש נחמדה בשם tux guitar
<i-pink> אבל היא אומרת שחסר לי התקן מידי..
<moo3> """sudo su -c 'echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<moo3> wget -q http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update"""
<i-pink> אני מכירה את סטודיו
<i-pink> והתקנתי תוכנה שנראת ממש טוב
<i-pink> אבל מה זה מידי?
<moo3> מה ההודעת שגיאה?
<someone235> מה הכוונה יותר קצר?
<i-pink> משך הצליל יותר קצר ככל שהמייתר יותר קצר פיזית..
<i-pink> זו השגיאה
<i-pink> MIDI System is unavailable
<someone235> מידי זה פורמט
<i-pink> אני יודעת
<i-pink> אני צריכה לחבר את TUXGUITAR להתקן MIDI וירטואלי
<someone235> <i-pink> אבל מה זה מידי?
<i-pink> קראתי על זה..
<someone235> אה אוקיי
<moo3> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=932310
<moo3> צריך להתקין את Timidity אולי
<i-pink> התקנתי אותה
<i-pink> טוב
<i-pink> משהו ממש מוזר קורה
<i-pink> זה מנגן
<i-pink> אבל לא יוצא צליל מהמחשב..
<moo3> Re: Playing MIDI (TuxGuitar)
<moo3> Hello everyone. I stumbled upon this thread searching for the answer to the problem and actually found it so here is what did it for me.
<moo3> 1) go to synaptic manager --->search "timidity" ---> download "timidity" ( the application is called exactly that, there a few others with similar names like "timidity for emcas" or something. I did not use those).
<moo3> PS: Sound quality sucks a bit though. So next problem I guess is "how can I get more realistic sounding instruments ?"
<moo3> EDIT: ok seems that tux guitar sometimes just randomly stops working, but goes back to normal once I restart my machine.
<moo3> this probably means that the timidity download was not what fixed it.(not sure)
<moo3> At this point I have no idea what makes it work. I am limiting myself to restart whenever the midi error starts showing up for now.
<i-pink> ?
<i-pink> someone235
<someone235> מה?
<i-pink> ריסט ובאה
<someone235> i-pink, ?
<serfus> moo3, פעם הבאה כשתרצה להדביק הרבה שורות, תעשה זאת בעזרת פייסטבין
<serfus> הבוט השתיק אותך כי הוא חשב שאתה מספי
<serfus> *מספים
<eternal> היי
<eternal> is that book can be read by someone who doesn't know english well like me? http://www.amazon.com/Power-Optimism-Alan-Loy-Mcginnis/dp/0061040886/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295622168&sr=8-1
<eternal> knows
<eternal> do you know of a good books forum?..
<lousygarua> שלום לכולם
<lousygarua> הפורומים בדרופל נוראיים
<someone235> eternal, לפי נסיוני, ספרי מחשבים לא כתובים ברמה כ"כ גבוהה
<someone235> למרות שיצא לי לעיין רק בספרים חינמיים
<nicoco> she's not a girl who misses much... tadadada~ oh yeah
<nicoco> Ddorda - זה אחד קל^
<nicoco> אפילו ממש קל
<nicoco> נו
<nicoco> מישהו מזהה?
<Ddorda> nicoco: לא ראיתי בכלל
<nicoco> she's not a girl who misses much... tadadada~ oh yeah
<nicoco> ^
<nicoco> עוד רמזים?
<nicoco> Ddorda - ?
<Ddorda> nicoco: מצטער, אני פשוט לא ממש כאן
<Ddorda> סלח לי ;)
<nicoco> סולח
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> אז יש איזה ניחוש?
<Ddorda> נופ, לא ממש
<nicoco> I need a fix `cause I'm going down
<nicoco> Down to the bits that I left uptown
<nicoco> right oh right
<nicoco> Happiness is warm gun
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5j-S6Eq81g
<eternal> מישהו יכול לעזור לי. וידאו הרבה פעמים נתקע לי באמצע למרות שהרוחב פס גבוה.
<lousygarua> גם לי נתקע כל מיני יוטיוב וכו' אבל אני לא יודע אם זה קשור לאובונטו או לחיבור המטופש שיש לי
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-22
<eternal> אני על וין
<eternal> win
<Ddorda> eternal: אתה לא בערוץ המתאים
<Ddorda> #windows
<Ddorda> או תתקשר לשרות לקוחות של MS
<lousygarua> :)
<nicoco> באמת, אנשים, להשתמש בווינדוס ועוד להצהיר על זה בפומבי בערוץ של אובונטו?
<nicoco> תחשבו על זה שאם זה היה ההיפך הוא היה נסקל
<Ddorda> nicoco: :D
<lousygarua> אני רוצה לציין שאני לא אוהב את הפורומים שיושבים על הדרופל
<Ddorda> nicoco: אני אומר בוא נעשה פעולת תגמול
<lousygarua> הם מאוד לוקים בחסר לעומת הפורומים שהיו קודם שעדיין נראה שהם חיים
<Ddorda> lousygarua: מה הבעיה שלך אתם? תפרט
<lousygarua> Ddorda: הכי מציק לי שאין תזכורת במייל מתי שנשלחת הודעה חדשה באשכול שאתה משתתף בו, או שאני מפספס משהו?
<nicoco> לא נוחים, לא מאויישים, ובעיקר ריקים
<Ddorda> lousygarua: ובפורומים הישנים יש לך תזכורות במייל?
<lousygarua> Ddorda: כן
<Ddorda> זה שהם ריקים זה נתון לטיפול. מה לא נוח?
<Ddorda> אני רק מחפש הערות, תנו הערות!
<lousygarua> גם יש עניין של למשל, לסדר לפי תאריך את הפורום שאתה נמצא בו
<Ddorda> ההבדל בין phpBB לדרופל זה שמה שבדרופל אני יכול לטפל ומה שלא - לא
<lousygarua> ואז שהוא יזכור את הסידור שלך
<lousygarua> יש איזה מודול שנקרא "Advanced forum" אולי שווה לבדוק אותו
<Ddorda> לדרופל?
<lousygarua> כן
<Ddorda> אנחנו כבר עובדים אתו
<lousygarua> אז משהו מאוד מוזר פה
<Ddorda> lousygarua: יש עמוד בוויקי
<Ddorda> רשימת מטלות
<lousygarua> כמו ש nicoco אמר הם ממש לא נוחים
<Ddorda> אני רוצה שתכתוב לי שם הערות
<Ddorda> nicoco: אם אפשר אז גם אתה
<lousygarua> Ddorda: כן אני נכנס לעמוד הזה מידי פעם וכותב שטויותת
<lousygarua> אבל איך אתה מסדר את הדברים האלה? אתה נכנס לקוד של המודולים או שזה פשוט עניין של הגדרות?\
<Ddorda> אם צריך אני אכנס לקוד
<nicoco> אני עמוס יותר מגמל ארקטי בג'ונגלים בבריטניה
<lousygarua> Ddorda: master of php and drupal hacking
<nicoco> אבל אולי אם יתפנה לי זמן
<nicoco> עוד חודשיים שלושה
<lousygarua> למה אני לא האקר מגנבי כמוך דור
<Ddorda> אני לא האקר בכלל
<lousygarua> אתה ההאקר הכי טוב
<Ddorda> אולי ממש טיפה :P
<Ddorda> אבל אני עושה קוד ממש מכוער
<nicoco> אני עושה קוד יפה
<nicoco> עם פרחים בשיער
<nicoco> סתם
<nicoco> יאללה
<nicoco> זזתי לישון
<lousygarua> החלטתי להיכנס בראש באיזה באג שיש באבולושן אבל כמובן שעדיין לא הצלחתי לקמפל אותו
<lousygarua> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> nicoco: לילט
<Ddorda> lousygarua: גם לי הייתה את הבעיה הזו
<Ddorda> אבולושן אחד הקשים לפיצוח
<lousygarua> עכשיו הוא מתלונן על לי על כמה סימבולים שחסרים ב־so של libgio או משהו כזה
<lousygarua> ונמאס לי לשבת על זה ממקודם
<Ddorda> אם תרצה תוכל לעזור לשפר את הפורום :)
<lousygarua> Ddorda: אני אשמח אבל אני לא רוצה לדבר על משהו שאני לא יכול להתחייב אליו עדיין
<Ddorda> lousygarua: כשנגיע לזה נדבר
<lousygarua> בינתיים אני משאיר את התגובות בוויקי
<Ddorda> סבבה
<lousygarua> יאללה לילה טוב לנוכחים
<amos> שלום
<amos> יש פה מישהו?
<moshe742> Ddorda, פה?
<liel> moshe742: בוקר טוב
<moshe742> בוקר טוב ליאל
<liel> moshe742: איך אתה מתקדם בלימוד מימוש הטכנולוגיות שביקשתי בפרל?
<moshe742> חשבתי שכבר תשלח לי את המשימה שלך אבל עדיין לא קיבלתי כלום
<liel> moshe742: חיכיתי בכוונה כדי שיהיה לך זמן ללמוד איך לממש את הלקוח בפרל
<moshe742> אני לא ממש יודע מה אני צריך ללמוד, לכן אני רוצה שתשלח לי או תסביר מה בדיוק צריך ואז אתחיל ללמוד, בכל מקרה זה יקח קצת זמן כי אני בתקופת בחינות
<moshe742> liel, תזכיר לי מה אתה רוצה שאלמד
<liel> moshe742: GPG, SSL, GTK+
<moshe742> כלומר איך להשתמש ב-SSL ו-GPG תוך שימוש בפרל, כן? לא הבנתי מה הקשר של GTK, זה מנוע גרפי, לא?
<liel> moshe742: המטרה היא ליצור מנשק גרפי לניהול השרת
<liel> moshe742: ולכן המנשק הגרפי יהיה באמצעות GTK והתעבורה תהיה מוצפנת עם GPG בסוקטים מסוג SSL
<moshe742> אוקי, אז אני צריך ללמוד איך לעבוד עם SSL ו-GPG בפרל
<moshe742> למה אתה רוצה דווקא GTK כמנשק גרפי? זה עובד גם בפלטפורמות אחרות או מה?
<lousygarua> wxwidgets!
<lousygarua> not gtk!
<liel> lousygarua: Why?
<i-pink> ?
<liel> i-pink: אמיר כתב שצריך להשתמש ב־WxWidgets ולא ב־GTK ואני שואל אותו למה
<i-pink> OK
<liel> moshe742: זה עובד בכל הפלטפורמות - ראה גימפ
<lousygarua> liel: אני מעדיף את ה wx כי הוא נותן מראה שנראה כמו המערכת הפעלה המקומית
<lousygarua> משתמש בווידג'טים שלה ובדיאלוגים שלה לפתיחת קבצים וכו'
<lousygarua> אבל לgtk יש עוד כמה דברים שנותנים פונקציונליות מעבר אם אני לא טועה
<lousygarua> כמו אינטגרציה יותר טובה לדסקטופ וכו'
<lousygarua> אבל זה אפשר לתכנת בעוד דרכים לכל מערכת הפעלה בנפרד
<lousygarua> נראה לי
<lousygarua> מה אני מבין
<liel> lousygarua: הרבה יותר נוח להשתמש ב־GTK
<liel> כי יש את Glade
<lousygarua> אני חושב שיש גם תוכנות שבונות ממשקים לwx
<liel> lousygarua: כן, אבל הן ממירות את המנשק לקוד מעשי ולא לקובץ שניתן לשנות בלי לגעת בקוד של התכנית
<lousygarua> מה שתחליט, אני לא מכיר את הנושא כל כך טוב
<kosherpup> אהלן
<serfus> בוקר טוב
<kosherpup> :)
<kosherpup> יש ךי בעיה עם OPENBOX
<kosherpup> לי*
<serfus> שוט
<kosherpup> כאשר אני מפעיל אותו כל מה שאני מקבל זה מסך אפור
<serfus> אני חושב שככה אופן בוקס אמור להיות
<kosherpup> וואלה חחח
<kosherpup> לא היה לי מושג
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> איך אני מוסיף לו dock?
<serfus> כדאי לך לקרוא הרבה לפני שאתה מתעסק איתו
<serfus> הוא מיועד יותר לקונפגרציה אישית
<kosherpup> כלומר conf וכאלה?
<serfus> אה כן
<serfus> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Using_Openbox_in_GNOME
<serfus> או את זה
<serfus> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Getting_started
<kosherpup> כן השיני יותר הגיוני אני לא רוצה להשתמש בו בגנום
<kosherpup> תודה רבה שבש
<ofernam>    ?
<serfus> שלום ofernam
<ofernam>     
<ofernam>      ? Is what I'm writing is viewable?
<serfus> ofernam, yes
<ofernam> [03:48:06 PM] serfus: שלום ofernam
<serfus> מה הבעיה שלך בדיוק? אתה לא מצליח לכתוב בעברית?
<ofernam>   
<serfus> את זה אני לא רואה...
<ofernam>     Gajim
<serfus> ofernam, don't you understand hebrew?
<ofernam> Of course I do
<serfus> so what's the problem?
<serfus> did you see what a wrote?
<ofernam> I'll send a picture
<serfus> ofernam, i get it, you are using Gajim... well. why not Xchat? it's IRC
<ofernam>        
<ofernam>     
<serfus> ofernam, and again i see just blank
<ofernam> I'm just testing the software
<ofernam> and its smooth
<ofernam> only irc charset is missing
<ofernam> test
<ofernam> בדיקה
<ofernam> can you see hebraic? עברית ??
<serfus> אכן!
<serfus> :)
<ofernam> serfus, can you see the word shalom? שלום
<ofernam> יייייייישששששששששששששששששששששש
<serfus> :P
<ofernam> אני רואה אותך
<ofernam> אני אספר לסולטן! האם מישהו ראה את סולטן פה לאחרונה?
<serfus> אני לא חושב שהוא נכנס היום
<ofernam> בדיקה
<OferNam2>  fail
<OferNam2> בדיקה
<ofernam> הצלחה!
<OferNam2> הצלחה!
<OferNam2> נהדר
<ofernam> הכל באחד עם גיאבבר, אפילו פייסבוק!
<ofernam> ג'אבר
<nicoco> הכל באחד גם בפידג'ין ובסימפת'י
<nicoco> :P
<OferNam> serfus, נא אמור משהו
<OferNam> שלום
<i-pink> היי
<serfus> OferNam, ?
<i-pink> היי
<serfus> hey there i-pink
<OferNam> תודה שאתם כותבים בעברית, הייתי צריך לעשות בדיקה נוספת serfus
<serfus> בשמחה :)
<serfus> OferNam, אם אתה צריך עוד בדיקות, אני יכול לברבר כאן כל היום
<serfus> :P
<Oi3pRNnX> מה הכתובת החדשה של הפורום?
<OferNam> :)
<OferNam> IRC getaway: [{"irc.freenode.org","utf-8"}, {"irc.gnome.org","utf-8"}]
<OferNam> לפרוטוקול...
<serfus> Oi3pRNnX, www.ubuntu-il.org
<serfus> or rather ubuntu-il.org/forum
<Oi3pRNnX> אהה נכון, כן אני רואה שקצת מת שם...
<serfus> או יותר נכון עדיין לא חי לגמרי
<Oi3pRNnX> צריך להירשם אליו מחדש?
<serfus> Oi3pRNnX, אכן
<Oi3pRNnX> הוא יעבור לשם סופית או שהנוכחי עדיין יהיה קיים?
<serfus> Oi3pRNnX, זה עדיין לא סגור, כנראה שננסה לשלב אותם. מה שבטוח, עד שאין לנו ממש שיתוף פעולה, הפורום הרשמי הוא .אורג וזאת גם תהיה הכתובת
<serfus> וסליחה אני לא ממש פה
<i-pink> איך אני יכולה להוסיף לאובונטו שלי את הרפוזיטורי המלא של לנצ'פד?
<Oi3pRNnX> את כולם?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> שאני אוכל להתקין איזה תוכנה שבא לי מלאנצ'פד
<i-pink> בלי להוסיף אחד אחד..
<Oi3pRNnX> לא נראה לי שקיימת דרך אחת להוסיף את כולם ביחד
<Oi3pRNnX> זה גם יכול ליצור לך צוואר בקבוק ענקי ב-apt-get
<Oi3pRNnX> נגיד שקיימים 1,000 שתומכים רק ב-10.4, ויש עוד 1,000 שתומכים רק ב32Bit, ולא כל הריפוס הם עמודים רשמיים
<Oi3pRNnX> של המפתחים, אז זה יכול יותר לבלבל מאשר לעזור לך
<i-pink> פעם זה היה ממש קל
<i-pink> 7.10
<i-pink> היום זה סיבוך..
<Oi3pRNnX> גם אני השתמשתי ב-7.10 אבל אני לא זוכר פקודה שהוסיפה את כולם ביחד
<i-pink> OK
<Oi3pRNnX> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:name
<Oi3pRNnX> מה הבעיה להשתמש בזה?
<i-pink> כי אני רוצה את כל התוכנות זמינות
<Oi3pRNnX> תחשבי מעבר לזה זה גם יפגע באבטחה אם הכל יהיה מרוכז רק ב-PPA אחד
<i-pink> אוקי
<i-pink> אני קצת עייפה
<Oi3pRNnX> אלא אם כן את מצליחה לבנות מנהל ריפוס שמרכז את כולם במקום אחד...
<Oi3pRNnX> http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<i-pink> חשבתי על זה..
<i-pink> תכלס כבר שלי רוצה להתקין איזה מניו לדביאן שלו
<Oi3pRNnX> איזו פקודה ב-7.10 הוסיפה את כל הריפוס הקיימים?
<i-pink> לא זוכרת
<Oi3pRNnX> אני רוצה להתקין את מקינטוש שוב אבל אין לי כוח :D
<OferNam> סולטן?
<i-pink> מה?
<OferNam> כלום
<OferNam> קבעתי פה עם מישהו :P
<Oi3pRNnX> אין לי כוח להתמודד עם כל הקרנל פאניקס
<OferNam> חחחחחח
<i-pink> למה
<OferNam> sult4n, זה לא השם הרשום :P
<OferNam> למה מה?
<i-pink> קרנל פאניק זה מגניב
<sult4n> :)
<i-pink> זה הופך את המחשב שלך לנשי יותר
<sult4n> אני משתמש בחשבון שונה עם ג'אבר
<Oi3pRNnX> יותר מדיי באלגן, ההתקנה של Snow Leopard מזכירה לי יותר את ג'נטו אמשר את OS X
<sult4n> עדיין ה IRC הקבוע שלי זה היונה
<OferNam> ??
<sult4n> Phdgin פידג'ין
<OferNam> Aha!!
<sult4n> Pigdin*
<sult4n> ;)
<sult4n> תודה רבה על הטיפ, עופר
<OferNam> אין בעיה, תודה על jabber
<sult4n> ...
<OferNam> ?
<sult4n> .
<Interruptus> חח הרגת אותי עם הבדיחה על הקרנלפאניקס
<i-pink> בכייף
<Oi3pRNnX> לא הבנתי איך סביבה שחורה עם טרמינל גורם למחשב שלך להיראות נשי יותר?
<Oi3pRNnX> חשבתי שאת אוהבת ורוד :P
<Interruptus> הפאניקה
<i-pink> קרנל פאניק...
<i-pink> בדיוק :-)
<Oi3pRNnX> lol
<Oi3pRNnX> אני מציע לך לנסות להתקין את OS X על מחשב AMD, נראה איך תחשבי אח"כ :D
<Oi3pRNnX> טוב, זמן להמשיך לראות את דקסטר הסוציופת
<i-pink> מישהו כאן יודע תווים?
<Ddorda> serfus: מה נשמע?
<serfus> Ddorda, אחלה, מה איתך?
<Ddorda> serfus: הכל טוב :)
<Ddorda> תגיד, מה עם המעטפות?
<trew100> היי בנות מש נשמע?
<trew100> שבוע טוב לכולם
<trew100> יש בשורה משמחת ועצובה כאחד
<trew100> לדעתי יותר משמחת מאשר עצובה
<trew100> המפתח של כלי הפיסול בבלנדר
<trew100> קיבל עבודה החברה קיניינית
<H3r0> זה עצוב או שמח?
<moshe742> לא הבנתי
<trew100> שמח שיש לו עבודה
<trew100> ושהוא קיבל אותה דרך הקוד פתוח
<moshe742> א. מי אמר שהוא יעזוב את בלנדר?
<trew100> שי הוא הראה שהוא כישרוני בטירוף
<trew100> אף אחד
<trew100> הוא אמר שהוא ימשיך עם בלנדר
<moshe742> ב. זה רק אומר שהוא יוכל להשתפר עוד יותר:)
<trew100> אבל מטבע הדברים יהיה לו קשה יותר לפתח בצורה שהוא פיתח עד היום
<trew100> נכון
<moshe742> לדעתי זה משמח
<moshe742> למה? אתה חושב שהוא לא עבד עד עכשיו?
<trew100> אגב החברה הזאת היא מפתחת כלי לפיסול בתלת מימד
<moshe742> סביר שהוא עבד כמו שהוא יעבוד, פשוט עכשיו זה גם יהיה בתחום
<trew100> והתכנה היא קרוס פלטפורם
<trew100> כי כך הוא כתב
<trew100> אני ידביק לינק שניה
<trew100> http://farsthary.wordpress.com/2011/01/21/bombastic-news/
<moshe742> הוא אומר שאולי תהיה בעית זמן, אבל הוא גם אומר שכולם תורמים לקוד הפתוח ובסופו של דבר כולם גם עובדים בעבודה רגילה, כך שכרגע קשה לדעת אם באמת תהיה לו בעיה של זמן מבחינת התרומה לבלנדר
<HaimN> זהו, סגרתי את חשבון הפייסבוק שלי, עכשיו קצת חופש בחיים....
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-23
<Ddorda> היי חבר'ה
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<moshe742> מה המצב?
<Ddorda> moshe742: הכל אחלה :)
<Ddorda> לא יצא לי להיות כאן בימים האחרונים
<moshe742> כן, חיפשתי אותך אתמול אני חושב
<moshe742> יש משהו מציק בפורום החדש, אין חיווי כשיש הודעה חדשה בפוסט קיים
<Interruptus> אהלן דור
<Interruptus> אהלן משה
<Interruptus> אני עושה נסיונות על xfce 4/8
<Interruptus> 4.8
<Interruptus> הוא נראה ממש יפה
<Interruptus> וגם שמיש בכמה רמות מעל 4.6
<Ddorda> Interruptus: היי
<Interruptus> מה קורה אצלכם?
<Interruptus> מוזר ברגע שאני משנמך את פייתון
<Interruptus> כל המערכת מקבלת בוסט אדיר
<Interruptus> אין יותר שגיאות
<Interruptus> הכל פתאום נהיה אביבי וחלק
<Ddorda> Interruptus: ארך?
<Ddorda> :P
<Interruptus> חח זה ביזארי, איך יכול להיות ששדרוג גרסת פייתון משבש את האמא למערכת
<trew100> היי חברים מה נשמע?
<trew100> יש לי בעיה קטנה התקנתי מערכת וניסיתי להתחבר שתיקיית הבית שלי שנמצאת על מחיצה אחרת
<trew100> המערכת לא מצליחה להכנס למשתמש הזה כי הוא מוצפן עם GPG
<trew100> יש לי את המפתח הפרטי של ההצפנה איך אני אומר למערכת להשתמש בו?
<trew100> מיותר לציין שגם לרוט אין יכולת לקורא קבצים משם
<trew100> איפה אני מוצא מאגרים חדשים ל-KDE?
<trew100> אני רוצה להשתמש עם הגרסה האחרונה ואין לי בעיה לשלם ביציבוות על זה
<trew100> איפה יש מאגרים כאלו?
<trew100> מצאתי מאגר של KDE אבל איך אני מצרף אותו למנהל חבילות?
<trew100> לדוגמה זה
<trew100> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<trew100> מישהו?
<trew100> Rodensky: מה נשמע?
<trew100> את עם אובונטו?
<Rodensky> כן
<trew100> Rodensky: אני רוצה להוסיף מאגרים של קובונטו איך אני עושה את זה?
<trew100>  https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<Rodensky> זה סינית בשבילי. אני לא שם את הכתובת של המקור...
<serfus> Rodensky, w00t
<Rodensky> *אני לא רואה שם
<Rodensky> לא חשוב
<Rodensky> אני חושבת כרגע על כמה דברים במקביל, הכל בבלאגן:)
<serfus> :)
<Rodensky> אז רגע
<Rodensky> *Tה
<Rodensky> *אה
<Rodensky> לא היית קודם
<Rodensky> לא חשוב
<moo3_> trew100: צריך עזרה?
<trew100> נראה לי שהסתדרתי אני עדיין בודק את זה
<moo3_> בסדר תודיע לי
<trew100> כדי להוסיף מקור זה מה שאני צריך לשים מנהל החבילות?
<trew100> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<trew100> moo3_: ^^
<moo3_> אני מכיר רק דרך הקומנד ליין
<trew100> סבבה
<trew100> איך אני מעדגן דרכו?
<moo3_> שניה
<moo3_> אתה רוצה שתיהייה לך אפשרות לKDE או גנום בהתחלה או פשוט שתוכל להתקין תוכנות מהשרתים של KDE ?
<trew100> אני רוצה את הגרסה הכי מתקדמת של KDE שזה אומר KDE 4.6RC2
<trew100> הבעיה שהוא לא מעדכן לי את התוכנות שנלוות לה לפי מה שאני רואה
<moo3_> התקנת את החבילה - kubuntu-desktop?
<trew100> אני כבר עם קובונטו
<trew100> אני רק רוצה את גרסת הפיתוח שלה
<trew100> שזה אומר ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<moo3_> אוקי בוא נראה אם זה יהיה שם
<moo3_> תכנס ל ubuntu software center
<moo3_> Edit
<moo3_> software sources
<moo3_> תעבור ללשונית
<trew100> אין לי כזה דבר אני עם מנהל החבילות של KDE
<moo3_> וואי אתה לוקח אותי אחורה לדביאן... =) אני כבר לא זוכר את KDE תסלח לי
<trew100> אם אני זוכר יש אותו גם באובונטו לא?
<trew100> כשרשום לי כזה דבר על החבילה
<trew100> • kdebase-data - 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu1.1ppa1
<trew100> מה זה אומר שאיזה גרסה היא?
<Interruptus> מה רע בנאנו
<Interruptus> להוסיף את המקור
<Interruptus> ואז אפט-קיי אד
<trew100> אף אחד לא אמר שרע
<trew100> רק שאני אצטרך שתסביר לי מה עושים
<moo3_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<moo3_> תציץ כאן, למטה יש הסבר לKDE
<trew100> ראיתי את זה כבר
<trew100> אבל משום מה משהו לא מסתדר כל כך
<trew100> כמו זה שאני לא מצליח למצוא את הנתיב של הגרסה שלי
<trew100> אני צריך לזוז כרגע אז אני אשב על זה אחר כך
<trew100> בכל אופן תודה לכולם
<moo3_> בהצלחה אבל סליחה רובנו לדעתי משתמשי גנום
<moo3_> יש יותר משתמשי KDE ב linux-il
<Interruptus> כאילו הוראות לטרמינל זה ג'נרי
<Interruptus> עובד על הכל
<Interruptus> בלי קשר היכן בתפריט זה נמצא
<trew100> זה ברור לכן אני מעדיף טרמינל
<trew100> שידרגתי
<trew100> זהו יש לי KDE 4.6 RC2
<trew100> נראה איך הוא ובמה הוא שופר
<serfus> מזל טוב :)
<trew100> למי שזה מעניין אותו שוחרר אמרוק 2.4 גרסה יציבה
<trew100> תודה
<trew100> אחד הדברים שלו זה שהוא מתמוד טוב עם קידודים משוגעים
<trew100> מתמודד*
<trew100> מעניין לראות אם את האוסף שלי הוא יציג עם תגיות טובות ולא מגוברשות
<trew100> נפתרו גם הרבה באגים אבל התגיות נראה לי הכי שווה מכל השידרוגים
<trew100> זה הולך להיות היישום היחידי אני חושב בלינוקס שידע להציג שירים עם תגיות תוצרת חלונות בלי לג'ברש אותם
<Interruptus> יש קלמנטינה
<Interruptus> זה מבוסס על אמרוק לפני שהתקלקל
<Rodensky> trew100, אני משתמשת בנגן VLC
<Rodensky> ואני רואה תגיות בלי בעיה
<Rodensky> אין לי שום ג'יבריש
<trew100> גם אני
<trew100> אבל יש שירים שהם מגוברשים
<Rodensky> לא נתקלתי בכאלה
<trew100> אין לי מושג למה זה
<trew100> יש לי כמה עשרות אלבומי כאלה
<trew100> יצא לכם קצת לקרוא חדשות?
<trew100> ראיתם מה קורה עם פיראט ביי?
<trew100> הולך להיות שמח ממש מסיבה
<trew100> http://www.140.co.il/blog/2011/01/23/21824
<Interruptus> חגיגה בשכונה
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ראית את ההודעה ששלחתי לך בפייסבוק?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ממש לא ראיתי
<Ddorda> אבל אני עכשיו אסתכל
<Shualdon> אז תראה
<Ddorda> אני לא רק אראה, אני אפילו אסתכל :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: היי! איפה היית? כבר שבוע לא רואים אותך
<Rodensky> מתאבדת על בחינות
<Ddorda> מתאבדת?
<Shualdon> גם בידידה שלי שברומניה כל הזמן מתלוננת על המבחנים שיש לה
<Shualdon> אבל כל הזמן היא מעלה תמונות שלה בשלג
<Rodensky> חחחח גם אני
<Rodensky> אין על השלג
<Ddorda> Rodensky: +1
<Shualdon> הקנאה...
<Rodensky> עכשיו מינוס 3 עם ציפייה למינוס 6
<Interruptus> בחינות על קוקוס פלסטי גמיש
<Rodensky> מאז אתמול, מעל 30 שעות רצופות ירד שלג
<Rodensky> לקראת הערב הפסיק לרדת אבל הטמפרטורה מספיק נמוכה כדי שלא יימס
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לעזאזל אנשים שבוכים על קור. תנו לי שבוע באירופה במינוס 10 מעלות ואני אהיה מאושר חודש
<Rodensky> חחחח מבחינתי לא קר מספיק, אבל אני לא יכולה להתלונן, זה עדיף מאשר מזג האוויר הישראלי (:
<Interruptus> אני הייתי בליברפול כריסמס שעבר
<Interruptus> התכסיתי בשלג
<Rodensky> פברואר שעבר הייתי בלונדון והיה בעיקר גשם :|
<Rodensky> אבל חוץ מזה היא מושלמת :)
<Interruptus> בלונדון אכלתי ארוחה הודית ב44p
<Interruptus> יעני מגש טאלי
<Interruptus> אורז קארי צ'יקן
<Interruptus> כל מני דברים מטוגנים ברוטב חריף
<Interruptus> כל מני ירקות מטוגנים
<Interruptus> ואיזה סלט ממש חריף
<Interruptus> ובירה מפחית
<Ddorda> אוכל הודי זה חרא
<Interruptus> שמע, זה זול ומשביע
<Shualdon> Ddorda: קראת?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: והגבתי
<Shualdon> סחתיין
<Ddorda> Interruptus: זה אפילו חינם אם אתה גר ליד הנהר הסמוך
<Ddorda> Shualdon: גם לך
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> אוכל הודי זה לא חרא, זה פשוט לא מתאים ללא-הודים
<Interruptus> אני מדבר על לונדון
<Rodensky> זה כמו שחמין מתאים רק ליהודים
<Interruptus> יש שם מלא גומחות
<Interruptus> עם אוכל הודי במחירים מצחיקים
<Rodensky> בא לי כריך טוניסאי
<Interruptus> יש כזה ברומניה?
<Rodensky> הלוואי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: חמין מתאים רק לסוג מאוד מסוים של יהודים
<Ddorda> וזה קשור לאיכות הדם שלהם
<Interruptus> חמין זה רע
<Interruptus> וכבד
<Interruptus> וגורם לבעיות בבטן
<Rodensky> עזוב אותך מאיכות הדם שלהם. אצלי זה לא עובר אפילו את קריטריון המראה או הריח
<Ddorda> אנחנו היהודים הבריאים מעדיפים לקרוא לזה פויקה
<Rodensky> זה כל-כך מגעיל שאני אפילו לטעום לא מסוגלת
<Interruptus> למען האמת שבת האחרונה
<Interruptus> הכנתי קדירת בשר ויין
<Interruptus> צרפתית
<Ddorda> אני מסוגל לטעום את זה רק כשזה מוגש בקערה כאוכל פייקד גורמה
<Ddorda> :P
<Interruptus> שמתבשלת בתנור כל הלילה
<Rodensky> אני לא אוהבת אוכל שמתבשל בתנור כל הלילה
<Interruptus> עם בצלים קטנים שלמים
<Rodensky> אבל אני משוחדת
<Interruptus> ודבש וציפורן
<Ddorda> אני לא אוהב שמקלקלים יין צרפתי
<Rodensky> אני ממילא אוכלת כמעט אך ורק אוכל קר וקל
<Interruptus> היין עצמו הוא ארגנטינאי
<Interruptus> משהו זול
<Interruptus> ב25 שקל בטיב טעם
<Rodensky> לבישול לא צריך יין איכותי במיוחד
<Ddorda> הגיע הזמן שאנשים יחסכו לעצמם כסף ובמקום לקדש בשישי על "יין תירוש" הם יקדשו על מיץ ענבים
<Rodensky> גם יין רומני ב15 ליי  טוב לבישול :)
<Rodensky> חחחחחחח דור או שיביאו מוסט מרומניה
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> מוסט זה בן יונה
<Ddorda> בן יונה?
<Rodensky> אתה לא מרשה לקלל
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מה זה קללות אני שומע?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אוי נו באמת
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> השכן שלי שנפטר היה מכין מוסט
<Rodensky> נתן לי פעם שני בקבוקים
<Rodensky> זה טעים ומתוק כמו מיץ ענבים
<Rodensky> אבל דופק את הראש חבל על הזמן :)
<Ddorda> אה..! יש איזה יין לבן כזה
<Ddorda> ממש ממש טוב
<Ddorda> אגב, יין אדום זה חרא חוץ מהארומה
<Ddorda> זה בעיקר לסטייל
<Ddorda> סטייל, פוזה ואשים עם חוש ריק מפותח וחוש טעם בקנטים
<Ddorda> ואנשים*
<Interruptus> הממ אני אוהב יין סמוק
<Ddorda> serfus: כאן
<Interruptus> רוזה
<Interruptus> זה לגמרי אחלה
<serfus> אה, בדיוק הגעץי
<Ddorda> serfus: סחטיין על התזמון
<Ddorda> רציתי לדעת מה קורה עם המעטפות...?
<Ddorda> יש לי איזה קילו הזמנות
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> ייקח לי שבוע להתגבר על הלחץ הזה
<serfus> שלחתי ביום שישי אימייל
<serfus> עדיין לא החזירו לי כלום
<Ddorda> -.-
<Rodensky> עזבו אותכם ממעטפות. הבולים זה מה שחשוב!!!
<Ddorda> אלוהים אדירים, מה אנחנו בימי הביניים?
<serfus> הגברת הנחמדה אמרה שזה יכול לקחת בערך 5 ימים
<Ddorda> עד שעונים?2
<Ddorda> !??1
<serfus> עד שמדפיסים טיוטה
<Ddorda> serfus: אבל הם אפילו לא ענו!!
<Ddorda> serfus: תגיד, היית פעם בצופים?
<Ddorda> או משהו דומה?
<Ddorda> תנועת נוער כלשהי?
<serfus> כן
<serfus> מכבי
<Ddorda> אוקיי, נניח
<Ddorda> ×£Ö·
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> בכל אופן
<serfus> :)
<Ddorda> בטח למדת שם דברים
<Ddorda> כמו לקשור חבל, לבנות בית עץ...
<serfus> איזה דברים?
<Ddorda> לצעוק על פקידות
<serfus> אה חח...
<Ddorda> תשתמש בקישוריך
<serfus> אני לא יודע אם הם אמורים לענות לי בכלל
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> אני אגיד לך איך זה עובד. אתה שולח להם מייל. אם הם לא ענו אחרי יום אתה שולח עוד אחד
<Ddorda> אם הם לא ענו אתה שולח עוד אחד
<Ddorda> אני לא סובל את הגישה הזאת
<serfus> אני אקפוץ מחר שוב פעם
<Ddorda> אבל אנחנו צריכים להזיז דברים
<Ddorda> אם זה לא עובד תגיד לי ונעטור לבגץ
<Ddorda> :P
<serfus> זאת תמיד אפשרות
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> XD
<serfus> מחר יש לי בוקר פנוי.. אני אקפוץ, נברר מה הבעיה שלהם
<serfus> ;)
<Ddorda> תצעק הרבה, בארץ זה עובד
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> *נעתור
<Rodensky> מהמילה עתירה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: :OOOOO
<Interruptus> נעדור גם
<Ddorda> כן אני יודע
<Ddorda> וואו
<Ddorda> סליחה
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> אגב
<serfus> אווו גם אני לא שמתי לב
<Ddorda> Rodensky: שמעת שאני הולך לעשות 3 יח' באיטלקית?
<Rodensky> לא שמעתי
<Rodensky> הרגע קראתי
<Ddorda> אז קראת?
<Rodensky> עכשיו כן
<Rodensky> גם אני הייתי עושה, אם זה היה רלוונטי לי חחחחחח
<Ddorda> אני חושב שהסיבה שחברה שלי ואני ניפרד ביום מן הימים זה שהיא תרצה לחיות בארץ ואני לא. בעייתי משהו
<Rodensky> זו לא סיבה להיפרד
<Rodensky> אם יש לכם זוגיות טובה, עדיף שמישהו מכם יתפשר
<Ddorda> Rodensky: היא תיפרד ממני
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> מישהו מכם צריך להיות מסוגל לוותר לשני בעניין הזה
<Rodensky> להישאר ביחד יותר חשוב
<Ddorda> אני מניח.. אבל היא ציונית כזאת ואני לאומן איטלקי
<Interruptus> באנה מאז שבוע שעבר אני משלב שוקולד מריר בכל דבר!
<Interruptus> אני מרגיש מכור
<Rodensky> וכשאני אומרת לוותר, אני מתכוונת שזה יכלול גם את היכולת שלא לנטור טינה ולא לסנן בארסיות בזמן ריבים "בשבילך וויתרתי על..."
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הו, היא טובה בזה
<Ddorda> :D
<Interruptus> חברה שלי טוענת שיש לי זיכרון של דג זהב
<Interruptus> ולכן אני סולח מהר
<Interruptus> ומתעצבן מהר
<Rodensky> אם חשוב לשניכם להיות ביחד, לפחות אחד מהם צריך להיות מוכן לעשות את הוויתור הזה
<Ddorda> Interruptus: כמו תינוקות
<Rodensky> מסתבר שהמיתוס הזה על דגי זהב הוא לא נכון
<Interruptus> וואלה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ברצינות?
<Rodensky> אחרי התוכנית ההיא בדיסקברי
<Rodensky> מכסחי המיתוסים
<Rodensky> שהראו שאפשר ללמד משהו דג זהב ליותר מחצי דקה
<Rodensky> הלכתי לקרוא על זה באינטרנט
<Rodensky> אין תשובה חד משמעית לגבי הזיכרון שלהם, אבל בכל אופן יש להם גם זיכרון לטווח ארוך
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אני חושב שכדאי שתספר את זה לחברה שלך
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> שלא יספר לה
<Rodensky> שינצל את זה לטובתו
<Interruptus> חחח כן
<Rodensky> זה שבנות חושבות שלבנים יש זיכרון כל-כל קצר, זה גורם לבנים לנצל את זה לטובתם בשביל להתנהג בצורה ילדותית ולא לשים זין על כל מיני דברים
<Rodensky> ואז בנות מתעצבנות אבל גם מבינות ש"אין מה לעשות, ככה זה בנים"
<Interruptus> בדיוק
<Interruptus> ככה
<Rodensky> ומורידות את הדרישות בהתאם
<Interruptus> אני אבל מקבל כל התנהגות שלה בטבעיות
<Interruptus> לא משנה כמה מוזרה היא תהיה
<Interruptus> ואז היא תחטוף עלי קריזה
<Interruptus> ותגיד
<Interruptus> מההה אתה משוגע, אתה לא רואה מה אני עושה
<Interruptus> למה אתה לא שם לב
<Interruptus> ואז אני עונה לה
<Interruptus> אני שם לב כן
<Rodensky> הוא יודע שיש כמה דברים ספציפיים שמפריעים לי אצלו, והם לא קשורים לזיכרון הקצר אלא התנהגויות מסויימות שהוא פיתח והוא באמת עובד עליהן ורואים שיפור
<Interruptus> אבל אני חושב שזה בסדר גמור
<Interruptus> וזה הורג אותה לגמרי
<Rodensky> אני לא מצפה שישים לב
<Rodensky> כמו שאני לא שמה לב
<Rodensky> הוא שם לב מתי שצריך, וגם אז יודע שלא תמיד כדאי להתערב
<Rodensky> אני גם ככה רעה וקשה, חבל למרר לו עוד יותר את החיים :))
<Ddorda> serfus: עדיין כאן?
<serfus> יאפ
<Ddorda> serfus: אתה יכול בינתיים להזמין עוד דיסקים?
<Ddorda> ואולי גם לוקו פאק?
<serfus> כן בהחלט
<serfus> יש עמוד וויקי על זה, נכון?
<Ddorda> serfus: אכן כן
<Ddorda> לאחראית על הנושא קוראים מריה
<Ddorda> אדם מקסים
<Ddorda> כשאתה שולח לה מכתב תמסור לה ד"ש, כי לי בטח לא יצא לדבר אתה בשנים הקרובות
<serfus> אוקיי, בשמחה :)
<Ddorda> תבורך
<Ddorda> בעירי היו שתי עלמות, שתי עלמות, יפות וטהורות
<H3r0> hi Ddorda
<Ddorda> H3r0: מה קורה?
<H3r0> הכל טוב ב"ה מה איתך גיבור?
<Ddorda> H3r0: אצלי הכל טוב בלעדיו
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> בר"ב
<H3r0> :P
<Ddorda> חזרתי
<H3r0> Ddorda - מה אתה אומר על הגנום3?
<Ddorda> H3r0: שאלת אותי את זה כבר
<Ddorda> זה נחמד, אבל לא בשבילי
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> מה עם XFCE?
<Ddorda> עוד יותר לא בשבילי
<Ddorda> XFCE זו תמצית הכישלון במקום אחד
<Ddorda> לא הצילחו לעמוד פחות או יותר בשום יעד שלהם
<H3r0> אפשר קצת הסבר?
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Ddorda> הרעיון ב־XFCE
<Ddorda> זה ליצור סביבת עבודה מאוד קלה
<Ddorda> שעונה על הצרכים של המשתמש הפשוט
<Ddorda> בתכל'ס? XFCE דורש פחות או יותר אותם משאבים כמו בגנום
<Ddorda> רק שההבדל העיקרי הוא שהוא מכוער יותר
<H3r0> ממש לא
<H3r0> xfce
<Ddorda> כן
<H3r0> דורש בקצת פחות
<Ddorda> מכוער
<Ddorda> מגנום
<H3r0> מכוער מסכים
<H3r0> אבל נראה מה יקרה עם גנום3 [;
<Ddorda> ודורש פחות מגנום, נכון
<Ddorda> אבל לא בהרבה
<H3r0> בזה אני מסכים
<Ddorda> גנום3 מאוד דומה בגמישות שלו ל־LXDE
<Ddorda> שזה פחות או יותר.. הממ.. אפס עבור משתמשי הקצה
<Ddorda> הגישה של גנום3 היא "אם אתה לא מבין אל תעשה". אם אתה משתמש קצה, אז עד הסוף
<Ddorda> הם לא באמת אומרים את זה, אבל זה מה שיצא להם
<Ddorda> אם אתה משתמש קצה אתה לא יכול פשוט לעשות כלום
<Ddorda> כדי לשנות מיקום של אפלט בפאנל אתה צריך לשנות את הקוד שלו
<Ddorda> מי שמע על דבר כזה :X
<Interruptus> זה פשוט זוועה
<Interruptus> נוראי
<Interruptus> דביאן + XFCE =
<Interruptus> 92 מגה ראמ
<Interruptus> דביאן + גנום 2.30 =
<Interruptus> 170 מגה ראמ
<H3r0> Ddorda - אז עדיף ללכת על KDE?:\
<Interruptus> דביאן + KDE
<H3r0> Interruptus - אצלי יצא הבדל של 20 מגה
<H3r0> 24237984238947329 מגה?
<Interruptus> 230 מגה ראמ
<Ddorda> Interruptus: ועם LXDE?
<Ddorda> או עם FLUX?
<Interruptus> לא בדקתי
<Interruptus> בדקתי גנום XFCE אופן בוקס וקיידיאי
<Interruptus> אופן בוקס זה פחות או יותר כמו XFCE
<H3r0> Interruptus - fluxbox?
<Interruptus> פלוקס לא בדקתי
<Interruptus> לקחתי נציג אחד ממשפחת הבוקס
<Interruptus> זה אופן בוקס
<Interruptus> גם כי הוא נראה לי רציני וסולידי
<H3r0> אני רוצה לנסות
<H3r0> אבל אין למכונה שלי עוד מקום [;
<Interruptus> אני בדיוק פירמטתי את הסלרון
<Interruptus> אחרי שניסיתי עליו את הסלאקוור
<H3r0> Interruptus - בקצב כזה לא יהיה לך HD
<Interruptus> יהיה יהיה
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אגב, על איזה מחשב ניסית את FXCE?
<Ddorda> ֶכָֻ*
<Interruptus> על הסלרון
<Ddorda> XFCE*
<Ddorda> איזה?
<Interruptus> אני כל יום מתקין עליו פעמיים מערכת הפעלה
<Ddorda> להגיד סלרון זה כמו להגיד "פנטיום"
<Interruptus> מפרמט ומתקין
<Interruptus> סלרון 2.53
<Ddorda> כמה ליבות?
<Shualdon> אגב, התקנתי את האלפא של 11.04 עם ממשק יוניטי עלמכונה וירטואלית
<Shualdon> לא רע דווקא
<Interruptus> 2  גיגה זיכרון
<Shualdon> יש מקום לשיפור אבל זו רק אלפא אז אני לא דואג
<Interruptus> חד ליבה
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כן, זה נכון, הוא לא רע
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחח פנטיום וסלרון
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ?
<Interruptus> הירו כבר מכיר את המחשבים שלי
<Ddorda> פספסתי משהו מצחיק?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אז עכשיו גם אני מכיק
<Ddorda> מכיר*
<Interruptus> אז מספיק שאני זורק סלרון והוא יודע על מה אני מדבר
<Rodensky> אה, לא מדברים על ענתיקות בנות מאה שנה? :P
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לא, לא כ"כ
<Ddorda> בכל אופן, פעם אחרונה שניסיתי להתקין Xubuntu על מחשב כזה או אחר זה נגמר בכישלון כי הוא לא הצליח לעמוד בזה
<Ddorda> אבל זה מחשבים קצת יותר חלשים
<Ddorda> 400 Mhz
<Ddorda> וכד'
<Interruptus> האא
<Ddorda> לסלולרי שלי היום יש מעבד חזק יותר
<Interruptus> אוקיי
<Ddorda> (ואגב, זה לעומת LXDE שרץ על זה כמו סוס)
<Ddorda> וגם Flux
<Ddorda> Flux כמובן רץ פי כמה יותר טוב מ־LXDE
<Ddorda> אבל אם מחפשים איזה משהו למחשבים חלשים
<Ddorda> אז אחד משניהם זו בחירה מצוינת
<Ddorda> נ"ב - מעולם לא הצלחתי להתקין לינוקס על מחשבי XT
<Ddorda> אני חושב שזה בגלל שאין תמיכה בקרנל כבר במעבדים כ"כ ישנים
<Ddorda> שזה דווקא חבל
<Ddorda> אבל, נו טוב
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> שוין כמו שנאמר
<OferNam> חבר'ה, האם יש עוד ערוצי תמיכה/קהילה בעברית למחשבים?
<OferNam> תוכנות לינוקס שואש וכו'
<H3r0> OferNam - מה אתה מחפש?
<OferNam> מה שיש :)
<OferNam> H3r0, ?
<H3r0> OferNam - התשובה שלי היא לא יודע
<Ddorda> OferNam: כן, יש
<Ddorda> אין אבל לחלונות בעברית
<Ddorda> רק לינוקס ותכנה חופשית
<Ddorda> יש את ##linux-il
<Ddorda> ויש לפיירפוקס שרת irc משלו
<OferNam> מכיר
<OferNam> http://irc.mozilla.org/ http://www.mozilla.org.il/ איפה מוזילה IRC בעברית?
<OferNam> https://wiki.mozilla.org/L10n:Localization_Teams#Hebrew_.28he.29 נמצא
<Ddorda> OferNam: כנס לשרת irc של מוזילה
<Ddorda> לערוץ firefox-il לדעתי
<OferNam> מוזילה חוסמים גישה עם ג'אבר
<OferNam> גם כן "אכפת לנו מהרשת" אבל לא מהפרטיות של המשתמשים...
<OferNam> הם נותנים גישה רק אם אתה נכנס ישיר דרך ה-IP שלך ולא דרך כתובת DNS
<OferNam> זה מה שקורה כחברה מקבלת מימון מגוגל (מוכרים את הנשמה)
<OferNam> כשחברה*
<OferNam> זהו? לא קיימים ערוצי IRC נוספים בעברית?
<Ddorda> OferNam: מה עם ##linux-il?
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: מה קורה?
<OferNam> שמרתי את ##linux-il אני מעוניין בעוד
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: הכול סבבה, מה אצלך?
<Ddorda> OferNam: יש את #fedora-il
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: פיצוץ
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: שמע, האתר באוויר
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: הכי טוב
<Ddorda> בקרוב נתחיל
<Ddorda> תהיה מוכן ;)
<Ddorda> צריך לעשות לפחות איזו כתבה ביום
<Yaron-Heb> למה לא עשר ביום?
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: כי אין לך זמן מיותר?
<Ddorda> :D
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: רגע, אז רק אני צריך להביא כתבה ביום? לא כולם ביחד?
<Ddorda> כולם ביחד
<Shualdon> יש כתובת?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כן
<Ddorda> אני אשלח לכם בפרטי כי זה עוד לא מוכן
<Shualdon> סבבה
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: יש שגיאה בכותרת, תוכנה
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: שלח לי את התיקונים בפרטי
<Ddorda> אני אתקן
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: אגב, "תוכנה" ולא "תכנה" מהסיבה שאנחנו משתמשים באובונטו
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-16
<kofyarok> אהלן  חברים
<kofyarok> יש כאן מישהו
<kofyarok> אשמח לעזרה קטנה בנוגע לסוללת הלפטופ שלי על אובונטו 11.10
<matanya> מה למשל?
<kofyarok> היי
<kofyarok> כבר כותב לך
<kofyarok> עושה רושם שבאובונטו 11.10 חיי הסוללה שלי יותר קצרים מאשר בחלונות 7. יש משהו שניתן לעשות בכדי לשמר/לחסוך בחיי הסוללה? כגון: מצב חיסכון בחשמל/בחירת ביצועים נמוכים וכדומה..גיגלתי קצת וגיליתי מספר טיפים אבל אני מפחד לעשות שאני יודע מראש שאני לא סג
<matanya> ?
<kofyarok> אני כאן
<kofyarok_> מצטער ריסטתי ואני שוב כאן
<kofyarok_> למישהו יש מושג מה אוכל לעשות
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-17
<Ron-ff> היי יש לי שאלה בקשר למחירון רכה
<Ron-ff> מישהו יכול להגיד לי כמה המכונית שלי שווה?
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-18
<ori> hi
<ori> מישהו יכול לעזור לי להגדיר את האינטרנט בתוכנת ubuntu
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-19
<asw3> מישהו נוכח?
<asw3> יש לי משהו מוזר שאני עושה פול סקרין לוידאו ב- vnc למשל
<asw3> הבאר שלמעלה הוא גלוי
<asw3> יש לזה סיבה?
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-20
<UbuntuNeedHelp> יש מצב שמישהו עוזר לי?
<UbuntuNeedHelp> יש לי בעיה כשאני עושה
<UbuntuNeedHelp> sudo apt-get update
<UbuntuNeedHelp> הוא זורק לי שאני לא יכול לעשות
<UbuntuNeedHelp> fetch
<UbuntuNeedHelp> לאיזה מאגר
<UbuntuNeedHelp> מה עושים?
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-21
<xOmar> hello
<xOmar> 0x Omar :)
<xOmar> saudi arabia
<justlittlegoy> Hi all!
<justlittlegoy> Speak english?
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-22
<_x_X_X_x_> הייי
<_x_X_X_x_> מישהו יודע קצת PHP
<b3L0v> שלום
<b3L0v> יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור לי?
<b3L0v> hi
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-14
<judahitewarrior7> I have Ubuntu 12.10 and I have problems switching to different Hebrew fonts in LibreOffice Writer. It will not switch from the default Hebrew font Lohit Hindi. Can anyone please help?
<avihay> I'm using 12.04 and I can switch fonts fine. is the problem with switching fonts? or changing the default font? my default font is Nachlieli CLM and I can definitely switch to Miriam
<avihay> CLM
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> ?
<trew100> ה יי
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-19
<doc__> שלום יש לי מחשב שרץ על מערכת אובונטו, אני רוצה להתקין במקומו ווינדוס ואני לא מצליח הוא טוען שההרד דיסק לא תואם
<doc__> למישהו יש רעיון?
<moragos> מישהו פה מכיר אתר של ערכות-נושא ישראליות לדורפל?
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-20
<neww> היי
<neww> מישהו פה?
#ubuntu-il 2014-01-14
<amireldor> בוקר טוב
<jghjbgkjb> hi
#ubuntu-il 2014-01-16
<elad> היי
<elad> @ChanServacid-- arikb asw3 Avihay elad GuySoft HeN lightpriest_ matanya moshe742 passiveobserver rubberduckdev ubuntulog_
<matanya> hi elad
<elad> יש לי מחשב שהתקנתי עליו אובונטו
<elad> והכל נהדר
<matanya> מצוין
<elad> ויש לי עוד מחשב זהה לגמרי, שאני רוצה להעביר אליו את ההתקנה
<elad> אתה יודע אולי איך אפשר לייצר דיסק התקנה מההתקנה הקיימת שלי?
<matanya> dd
<elad> כי כבר שיניתי בה הגדרות והתקנתי עוד תוכנות
<elad> מדובר בלפטופים
<matanya> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133565/cloning-ubuntu-to-my-other-pc
<elad> אז אני לא יכול לפרק את הדיסקים
<matanya> יש לך דיסק חיצוני גדול מספיק?
<elad> אין דרך לייצר כמו די וי די להתקנה?
<elad> לצערי לא
<matanya> מכל הדיסק הקשיח שלך?
<matanya> אני בספק אם הדיסק שלך בגודל של 4.7GB
<elad> used 3.2 GB
<elad> זה אובונטו SERVER
<matanya> אז כן, אתה יכול
<matanya> כדאי שתשתמש בcloneziila
<matanya> clonezilla
<elad> הוא יכול לייצר לי ISO על הדיסק הקשיח?
<matanya> כן
<elad> אוקי, הוא יורד
<elad> עוד 2 דקות
<elad> עד שזה ירד, אתה יודע איך משתמשים בה?
<matanya> יש מדריכים טובים
<matanya> אני חייב לרוץ
<matanya> בהצלחה
<elad> תודה
<Avihay> elad: יש דרך להשיג את רשימת החבילות המותקנות על מחשב המקור.
<Avihay> ניתן להתקין מהLiveCd , להתקין את כל החבילות מהרשימה, ולהעתיק דרך הרשת את ספריית הבית
#ubuntu-il 2014-01-17
<sexy_> hy
<sexy_> http://www.2shared.com/file/DDi7xXjv/images_01_gpj.html
<Avihay> why bother with a windows virus in a linux channel?
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-12
<Avihay> https://twitter.com/jlist/status/553282502069325824/photo/1
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-14
<slave> hi
<slave> #sex
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-16
<Avihay> https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10930935_752088198209909_1067887746277243707_n.jpg?oh=31402fcaf2a8e1381e6f41c8c351041f&oe=5534426E
<Avihay> https://41.media.tumblr.com/390d1b15d62f9d1abfd9df44c360aabe/tumblr_ni6hfrGCEU1qewacoo1_1280.jpg
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-17
<kawtar> hola
#ubuntu-il 2016-01-18
<gzoo> good afternoon
#ubuntu-il 2016-01-24
<Vh> Hu
#ubuntu-il 2017-01-16
<Kiryat8> Shalom! Anybody really active in the Israeli loco? I would like to know of any activity in the Kiryat Shmona area. Most likely Tel Hai or local high schools
<Kiryat8> If there is none may be I can help to organize something?
